# guns on boats



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

is it legal to carry a firearm of any sort on your boat?


----------



## lbhuntley (Oct 6, 2007)

I hope you're not serious, but if you are why would you want a firearm on your boat?


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Oct 27, 2007)

Plenty of people take firearms on their boats. Not certain of the regulations, but I think they are more lax in Fed waters. We used to take a bunch of coconuts offshore and whack them with pistols. If you are thinking about a handgun, I'd make sure you have a carry permit. As for rifles/shotguns...I see no reason you could'nt. Discharging one within a couple miles of the beach would probably be a bad idea and is probably illegal. Just remember that the bullets will ricochet if the hit the water at an extreme angle. Have fun.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *lbhuntley (11/11/2007)*I hope you're not serious, but if you are why would you want a firearm on your boat?


 Because you never know when your going to run into some idiots. I had some guys approach me at the navy point boat ramp around midnight and they werent interested in how many fish I had. I never pulled, showed or even spoke of a gun but i was glad that it was within reach if it were needed. I feel 100% possitive that they were sizing me up but somthing told them to move on. I would have hated to shoot one of them. But I would have.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *lbhuntley (11/11/2007)*I hope you're not serious, but if you are why would you want a firearm on your boat?


I don't leave home without one, thus including aboard a boat. Although if launching from a military base I leave it at the boat owners house, or in my truck if it is not going on base. Boat owner is aware of gun. Why you might ask.......for the very reason they are made.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

pirates man! nah just kidding. there's a lot of stupid people in this world and i'm not afraid to pop a cap in somebodies ass. there's one always in my vehicleswith a permit to back it up, but have never put one in the boat, was thinking about taking but didn't know if my permit still applied, surely so.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

It's a good idea if you go way offahore, or make long trips.


----------



## Slowride (Oct 3, 2007)

Because you can pry my cold dead fingers...Rock Island Armory 1911 .45 Tactical ACP...SR


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

nice, i'd like to see that one.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

There was a topic about this on the old forum, But I remember a guy talking about he was sleeping on his boat sometime when alot of ppl were Camping out at Fort Mcrae and he awoke to someone coming in his Cabin door.. The guy said something and left.. He said next thing he remembers is the FWC coming around with a big spotlight..


----------



## Stumpknocker (Oct 3, 2007)

There's nothing illegal about carrying a shotgun in the boat when you're duck hunting, I don't see why it would be any different offshore...


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

thats what i was thinking, i could see it causing problems if i was popping pelicans or turtles, i wouldn't do that. i've heard stories about crazy shtuff happening, and i'd like to come home after my fishing trip and be floating out in the gulf while some jack off is riding in my boat.


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

I carry mine on the boat was told that it was somthing like beeing in your car not completly but somthing like it I knowe if you ar on the river hunting or somthing like that you halfe to shut the moter down and probly stop the boat we thought about careying my 30 cal on the boat for cudas


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

why would you do such a thing to a pretty fish? :reallycrying


----------



## dabull (Oct 23, 2007)

bull sharks and crackheads...need i say more?


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

you can have a firearm on the boat, i even believe in fl. you can wear a holstered gun on your side while on a boat with no ccp. or permit. if you are taking game on land the boat can't be under power of any sort. i am pretty sure.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Departed Venice LA for lumps...Got boarded with weapon aboard. Told River Police (not game wardens)I had weapon aboard. He was glad I told him I had it...checked out papers and safety equipment,outcome...have a safe trip.I carry a CC and although it was not needed, as it wasn't concealed. Your auto and boat are extensions of your home.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.usboatalarm.com/boat_weapons_security.htm


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Totally Legal to carry one on a boat........

http://www.bucksgunrack.com/gunlaws.htm or see attachment

First page column on right...#4

"Unless covered under the exceptions it is unlawful to openly carry on or about the person any firearm........without a license."

<U>Exceptions.... #4</U>

#4 "Persons engaged in fishing, camping or hunting and while going to or from such activity."



*End of story.*



> *whipper snapper (11/11/2007)*you can have a firearm on the boat, i even believe in fl. you can wear a holstered gun on your side while on a boat with no ccp. or permit. if you are taking game on land the boat can't be under power of any sort. i am pretty sure.


Close....but the use of a paddle is ok.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

surely my concealed pitol permit would be sufishent.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *overNunder (11/11/2007)*surely my concealed pitol permit would be sufishent.


You are good to go but......READ...CCP (which is a license) NOT needed on way to fish, hunt and camping and return.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

good deal.


----------



## redneck (Oct 4, 2007)

I have several and one of them is always with me, and I am legal,but it brings up another question, does florida recognize other states carry permits?


----------



## MR.STAAL (Oct 22, 2007)

i keep a shotgun in my truck.... but i never take it on a boat. of course im 18 and im not allowed to have a permit on a concealed weapon yet. but you better believe when i turn 21, ill have one on me at all times. some people in the world are morons an try you all the time an you dont know if there serious or not but in case.. your prepared.





as for the boat im not sure but i was just putting that out there





:blownaway


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> ******** (11/12/2007)*I have several and one of them is always with me, and I am legal,but it brings up another question, does florida recognize other states carry permits?


<H2>Concealed Carry Reciprocity</H2>

http://licgweb.doacs.state.fl.us/news/concealed_carry.html

http://www.usconcealedcarry.com/public/department46.cfm


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

I never leave the dock without one. I have aconcealed weaponspermit though. You just never know what kind of events might happen offshore or at the boat ramp. I'd rather be able to protect my family, myself and my property from any life threatening or perceived life threatening event. Just from reading this forum alot of people carry firearms. Everyone should conduct themselves as if the other person has a firearm,sodon't get drunk and stupid or lose your temper with other boaters because it could cost you your life!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I am not sure how it would apply to boats...as far as pistols are concerned, but you are allowed without any type of licence or permit (other than legally owning the gun) to keep a firearm at your place of business, same as if ti were your home, concealed or out in the open. I know it seems that there are some laws regarding being on your boat in federal waters that almost make it your own lil country, were you are "captain" of your vessel. Don't know if its federal waters, or international, but the captain having the athority to perform marriages and such?

Haa! Thiking of that, since I am ruler of my own lil boat...I want to be adressed as El Presidente of Chunky Love Land!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (11/12/2007)*I am not sure how it would apply to boats...as far as pistols are concerned, but you are allowed without any type of licence or permit (other than legally owning the gun) to keep a firearm at your place of business, same as if ti were your home, concealed or out in the open. I know it seems that there are some laws regarding being on your boat in federal waters that almost make it your own lil country, were you are "captain" of your vessel. Don't know if its federal waters, or international, but the captain having the athority to perform marriages and such?
> 
> Haa! Thiking of that, since I am ruler of my own lil boat...I want to be adressed as El Presidente of Chunky Love Land!!!:letsdrink


:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead

Clay...This spells it out

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/FindPost19551.aspx


----------



## lbhuntley (Oct 6, 2007)

Tell me again what you hunt with a firearm in the Gulf? Just because you can doesn't mean you should. It bothers me a little that I'm fishing around boats thatmay bearmed. What about someone who isn't as "balanced" as you may be. Let's see, you're fishing my wreck,shoot. Gents it's only fishing, not life and death! For the safety of all of us, leave your guns at home.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *lbhuntley (11/12/2007)*Tell me again what you hunt with a firearm in the Gulf? Just because you can doesn't mean you should. It bothers me a little that I'm fishing around boats thatmay bearmed. What about someone who isn't as "balanced" as you may be. Let's see, you're fishing my wreck,shoot. Gents it's only fishing, not life and death! For the safety of all of us, leave your guns at home.


It's this type of thinking that lead us to events like Virgina Tech.And if it bothers you that law abiding citizens are armed to protect themselves and their familiesthen I suggest you take it up with the Founding Fathers....seems like I remember themaddressing this issue.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

> *lbhuntley (11/12/2007)*Tell me again what you hunt with a firearm in the Gulf? Just because you can doesn't mean you should. It bothers me a little that I'm fishing around boats thatmay bearmed. What about someone who isn't as "balanced" as you may be. Let's see, you're fishing my wreck,shoot. Gents it's only fishing, not life and death! For the safety of all of us, leave your guns at home.


Flawed thinking.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *lbhuntley (11/12/2007)*Tell me again what you hunt with a firearm in the Gulf? Just because you can doesn't mean you should. It bothers me a little that I'm fishing around boats thatmay bearmed. What about someone who isn't as "balanced" as you may be. Let's see, you're fishing my wreck,shoot. Gents it's only fishing, not life and death! For the safety of all of us, leave your guns at home.





> What about someone who isn't as "balanced" as you may be.


You just answered your own question.....When I travel (anywhere), I carry. Years ago I was traveling from Miami To MS. on a Sunday morning, I was in my mothers MB 300CD. Due to the fact that she NEVER burned out a tank of diesel, growth grew in the tank, thus cogging the filter. Car stopped running (on I-10), and two guys stopped to ?? help. Long story made short. Turns out that they wanted to stand by me while pouring the diesel in my car. Had to tell them THREE times (as they opened the door each time to get out) that I didn't need help and stay in their van. Fourth time I held up my 38 and told them that if I heard the door so much as squeak, I was going to unload the gun into their van, as I was going to take it as they were up to no good, and a threat to me.To this day I don't know what their intension's were, but I'm sitting here in front of my PC.


----------



## IRRIGATOR (Oct 10, 2007)

In the old days we would take the 20Ga in the tower for a little flying fish skeet

shooting. Talk about fun.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

lbhuntley, i had my glock with me last time we fished together. i think Tony had his .357! and that was when you had your boat at the base!! i always have (at least) my glock with me where ever i go. by the way sorry i missed you at the marina yesterday. i got there around 5:45 that afternoon after cleaning fish at Wayne's.


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

> *lbhuntley (11/12/2007)*Tell me again what you hunt with a firearm in the Gulf? Just because you can doesn't mean you should. It bothers me a little that I'm fishing around boats thatmay bearmed. What about someone who isn't as "balanced" as you may be. Let's see, you're fishing my wreck,shoot. Gents it's only fishing, not life and death! For the safety of all of us, leave your guns at home.


_I can see having one when far offshore as there is no real law out there.. however, if people want to carry them in their boat all the time then so be it.. it's no different than driving past the hndreds of cars everyday that have them inside.. right? I would say driving in traffic has a much greater chance of getting you shot than someone out for a day of fishing._


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

I carry a weapon with me on every outing, wether it is inmy truck, boat or just walking in the woods. Dont be uncomfortable about others having weapons, *<U>remember guns dont fire themselves.:banghead.</U>*Chances are you'll never run into a need for a shoot out in the gulf oron the river, but hey if that day comes I want more to hide behind than a treble hook:nonono but for you that disagree with gun toting ******** like myself, let me know how things work out for ya in the event the day may come:letsdrink


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

> *lbhuntley (11/12/2007)*Tell me again what you hunt with a firearm in the Gulf? Just because you can doesn't mean you should. It bothers me a little that I'm fishing around boats thatmay bearmed. What about someone who isn't as "balanced" as you may be. Let's see, you're fishing my wreck,shoot. Gents it's only fishing, not life and death! For the safety of all of us, leave your guns at home.


you would be real nervous sitting over here in ensley. all the brothers that come by my store are packin'! therfore i am packin'!!!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *lbhuntley (11/12/2007)* For the safety of all of us, leave your guns at home.














Would if I had one of these.........



















For my safety.....I'm packing


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow didn't know there were so many out there packin heat. I am glad there is. lbhuntley has it all wrong. When I go out on a boat, there's at least 1 if not more guns on the boat. Of course we've never had to use it, but I'm glad it's there in case I need it.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *whipper snapper (11/12/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *lbhuntley (11/12/2007)*quote]you would be real nervous sitting over here in ensley. all the brothers that come by my store are packin'! therfore i am packin'!!!
> ...


----------



## bamafan (Oct 15, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (11/11/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *lbhuntley (11/11/2007)*I hope you're not serious, but if you are why would you want a firearm on your boat?
> ...




Tuna man , I love your way of thinkin'. I have a VA CC up here I carry springfield armory .45 acp in the truck.We have a bad case of the PETA people up here in VA ,during striper season they like to run over and foul or cut wireline trollers at the cheasapeke bay bridge. it gets pretty bad sometimes .before i have ever had to pull out the pistol I've used a slingshot with marbles .tends todisperce people away quickly.When I get down there here shortly , You are welcome on my boat anytime my friend.

chris


----------



## offshore64 (Sep 30, 2007)

would it be legal to mount a 50 cal. on the bow? that would look pretty cool :letsdrink


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

damn, sounds like "the Quick and the Dead", mixed with "Pirates of the Caribean" :letsdrink


----------



## BJW (Oct 1, 2007)

> *lbhuntley (11/12/2007)*Tell me again what you hunt with a firearm in the Gulf? Just because you can doesn't mean you should. It bothers me a little that I'm fishing around boats thatmay bearmed. What about someone who isn't as "balanced" as you may be. Let's see, you're fishing my wreck,shoot. Gents it's only fishing, not life and death! For the safety of all of us, leave your guns at home.


Let's have a reality check. Every day, you pass by people carrying a gun, in their car on on their person. It's a fact of life in this country. Massive numbers of guns are out there. The bigest problem we have is many of the people carrying are the ones we don't want to be carrying. They are the oneswho are not carrying for self defense, they have offensive intentions in mind. If not purely offensive intentions, they may have the "I'll show them" attitude. As a criminal defense attorney, I see way too many of the wrong people carrying. I think what we need is more of the right people carrying. What do I mean by the "right people?" I'll give you an example. Back several years ago we had a really bad problem with holdups at ATMs here in Shelby County, Tennessee. The banks took measures to make the ATM's safer, but that didn't completely cure the problem. Then Tennesse passed it's currenty carry permit law. Within a short period of time two robbers were shot by ATM uses, one robber died. The ATM robberies dropped dramatically. Although I am sure there may have been some since then, I do not recall a one since two of the bad guys went down. Prior to that several time a year people died using an ATM. Now there are none. 

Sure, I carry. So do my son, my dad and my brother. Like the story told earlier, I have had one experience where I felt I was about to be a victim. When I pushed my coat back and put my hand on the pistol the guy crossed the street. I never had to take it out of the holster. I am certain that I avoided being a victim that night. My brother has a similar story about a guy that climed a chain link fence when he realized 40 cal trumps knife. My son's story involves an incident of road rage where the attacker got out of his car and was trying to open the door of my son's truck until he saw the 9mm Tarus and decided to get back in his vehicle and burn a few layers of rubber off of the tires in his haste to leave. Trust me, the bad guys avoid people who are armed.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

well said BJW:clap


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

I have been around for a few years, and have carried pistols(auto and boat) at differents times in my life.

I've had excuses like I might come up on a robbery at a convience store, someone being assulted etc. I could use the gun savesomebody. 

Someone might threaten to harm or rob me. I would shoot them in self defense.

I am just a tough S.O.B. don't mess with me. and Just in case.

I don't carry one (car or boat) anymore because:

1. If you shoot and injure or kill someone(or just come close), the odds are that you will wind up incriminal court and then civil court.

2.Criminal and civil lawyers are very expensive and prosecutorstend to bepersistent, dishonest and NEVER change their mind. Shoot someones knees out and you may support him the rest of their life. Icould havelost my HOME, BOAT, AUTOs, BANK ACCOUNT, JOB, FAMILY, MY FREEDOM and MY RIGHTS.

3. It is tough to prove self defense. Shooting someone just because you are threatend or feel threatend is a good way to visit the Grand Jury room.

4. Don't get me wrong, it is none of my business if you carry one, but for me, if you scare me or p..sss me off, if I had a gun I might be tempted to display it or use it.

5. My thinking is not real good but so far I have been able to survive a lot of scrapes, threats, boat ramp confrontations, bumps by charter boats, cursed by other fishermen (usually alcohol involved)bad neighbors, road rage etc and I have not found it necessary to have or use a gun.

If its gonna be a sure nough' fight you can bet I won't be fighting fair but I am not too proud to back off and live to fish another day.

Anyway, you might be surprised how hard it is to stop some guys with a bullet. Adrenaline in the other guy can keep him coming at you even if he drops dead after he gets you.

BE CAREFUL!! (don't shoot me) thanks


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I would rather be tried by 12 than carried by 6.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I pack serious heat on the boat I work on. Do yall not remember that boat out of Key West (I believe it was there) that got jacked? Piracy on the high seas exists. Hell on some tv show called "Offshore Adventures," the guys that host the show were fishin in Panama and were VERY reluctant to help some locals that appeared to have broken down. Said piracy happens all the time.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Mr. Mike (11/12/2007)*I have been around for a few years, and have carried pistols(auto and boat) at differents times in my life.
> 
> I've had excuses like I might come up on a robbery at a convience store, someone being assulted etc. I could use the gun savesomebody.
> 
> ...


some folks may not feel they are stable enough to handle a firearm. thats OK, it takes a big man to admit hemight not be ablehandle the temptation of killing another. i really feel most securewith my kimber 1911 or glock 21and sometimes my llama max I sometimes - i know what you guys are thinking, those 45's just don't have much range. but, i do go the extra mile. i make sure i have extra mags in all vehicles and boat.:usaflag i make up for the distance with 3 times the ammo. hell 13 shots don't getyou shit but killedin a fire fight. ya'll remember that every time you wanna bitch about my wake.oke


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *whipper snapper (11/12/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *i make up for the distance with 3 times the ammo. *
> ...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (11/12/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *whipper snapper (11/12/2007)*
> ...


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (11/12/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *whipper snapper (11/12/2007)*
> ...


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

This is a little off subject, but one thing I taught my wife, especially driving at night (city). NEVER pull up to the rear of a car in front of you at a traffic light. Always give yourself enough room that you can turn right or left, and go around the vehicle in front of you (hell even if you have to jump a curb or something). This way you won't get trapped by a car/truck behind you that has bad intentions. When on a very sparsely populated road, keep a eye out for the light, if it turns red start to slow down way before the light goes green and try (keep rolling) to time your stop as the light turns green or with a minimum stop time. Besides it saves brakes.

In the last 10 years, I've had (twice) to show someone that I was carrying, each and every time I knew that without packing my health and welfare was in imminent danger (no doubt whatsoever). Freaking horror stories, either some teenager (trying to force me off the road) acting tough or some deep woods ******* wanting to pull my ass out of my car and stomp it. You wouldn't believe those two stories. Ruger 9mm has a way of getting it's due attention.


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Usually carry in the Gulf, always on the river. Something about boatramps that attract some scary people. I am Licensed but wanted to help others if they choose. Does anyone have the number for a class here in the P'cola area. Thanks, SHB


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Women buying self defensenot tupperware....:clap<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

9mm is for the birds...if not for a .45, I opt for my bed-mounted .50 cal when spotlighting deer, or Bama/LSU fans


----------



## The Raven (Oct 8, 2007)

> *lbhuntley (11/12/2007)*Tell me again what you hunt with a firearm in the Gulf? Just because you can doesn't mean you should. It bothers me a little that I'm fishing around boats thatmay bearmed. What about someone who isn't as "balanced" as you may be. Let's see, you're fishing my wreck,shoot. Gents it's only fishing, not life and death! For the safety of all of us, leave your guns at home.


I fail to see the relevance of the hunting comment, unless you're one of those "wizards" who thinks the 2nd Amendment was written to protect people's right to hunt. I think most of us have suffered the liberal canards and tortured logic of the anti-gun debate enough for one lifetime. 

I'd suggest you take that crap to "Democrat Underground," where you'll find more sympathy for the point of view that our "rights" are conditional to politically correct application.

Nice to see that you have so little trust and faith in your fellow Americans.


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

This has been a good exchange of information and beliefs. Like Mr. Mike I would hate to be in a situation that I had to use a gun. <U>But I do like having options.</U>

One of my fears is that my "right to keep and bear arms" is being threatened everyday. If we do not defend that right some liberal will outlaw guns.

The world is a changing place, as I said I like having options. :usaflag


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Be responsible wherever you are, nature has its way of thinning out the people that make bad decisions!!:blownaway


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

true that. but for some reason theres still a butt load of freakin stupid people.


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't let stupidity kill ya!!!!


----------



## Fishhound (Oct 3, 2007)

:bpts If there is an unbalanced idiot that starts taking pot shots; or if I am boarded by bandits; or for whatever reason I may possibly need or want a firearm, then you can be sure that I will be heeled. Any time, any place!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

For Stuart Brown and others wanting to know, the gun show at the Pensacola Fairgrounds is this weekend.

Concealed Carry permit classes are Sat. and Sun. at 11am and 2pm

http://www.floridagunshows.com/


----------



## BJW (Oct 1, 2007)

A few questions about Florida carry permits. I could probably look the answer up but why bother when I know that the answer will be quick and easy here! Since Tennessee and Florida have reciprocity on permit laws I probably should have looked this up before the last 10 or so times I had a weapon in the state of Florida! In Florida I notice you call it a concealed weapon permit. In Tennessee it is simply a hand gun permit. In Tennessee it is illegal to carry a hand gun concealed or not unless you have a permit. With the permit you can carry it in the open or concealed. (It's not too often, but yes you do see peope here out in public with one strapped on.) There are certain restrictions: can't carry in a public park or civic building, anyplace that serves alcohol, any busness that posts a sign at the entrance prohibition guns on the premises, any courthouse or school. In Florida, is there a difference between carrying the weapon in the open or concealed? What places are even a permit holder not allowed to carry a gun? Under the Tennesse law it would be illegal for even a permit holder to have the weapon in a public park. So if the law were the same you could not have the weapon with you when you launced at Shoreline for example. What's the deal in Florida?


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

i do not believe in florida you can carry a side arm out for public view at all. hence the concealed carry permit wording. i do not know all the particulars about where all you can carry except no banks or hospitals, gov. buildings ect... do not know about parks though. they are plenty on here with ccp that will answer that question. but, you do not have to have it concealed on your person at the park. it would be the same in your boat as in your truck i would think. as long as it is in a zipped case they can't touch you. unless you are on federal property.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

i live in al. and thats the way it is, i too have seen a few people in public that were not law enforcement people, kinda weird but it takes the guess work out of who carries firearms.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Florida does not register guns. You can not carry open at any time, even if you have a CCW permit.

You guys with questions might want to review the Florida rules here:

http://licgweb.doacs.state.fl.us/weapons/index.html

Reviewing laws at some website other than the State of Florida run website could be risky i.e. outdated info.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

A little piece of information on the FEDERAL side of hand guns and transportation.

Federal law provides the following guidelines for the transport of handguns through states in which the owner does not hold a permit: the firearm must be unloaded; neither the firearm nor ammunition may be directly accessible from the passenger compartment of a vehicle; if the vehicle does not have a separate compartment from the driver and passenger area, the firearm and ammunition must be in a locked container other than the glove compartment or console.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is the lil knowledge I have about this subject. Big difference between states as far as carry. Example, Michigan, you must have a CCW to carry a firearm, and you can not let the gun be visible. If you are in the grocery store, and reach up to the top shelf to grab a jar of pickles and your shirt pulls up and it shows, it is called "brandishing your weapon", and has penalties. 

Other states I have lived in, like Arizona, are the exact oppisite, and I feel better. If you want to get a CCW, you can, and it is of course difficult, however, anyone who legally owns a firearm may crry it in public with out any further licencing, BUT IT MAY NOT BE CONCEALED, or it entails severe penalties.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (11/13/2007)*Here is the lil knowledge I have about this subject. Big difference between states as far as carry. Example, Michigan, you must have a CCW to carry a firearm, and you can not let the gun be visible. If you are in the grocery store, and reach up to the top shelf to grab a jar of pickles and your shirt pulls up and it shows, it is called "brandishing your weapon", and has penalties.


I guess it has changed in Michigan in the past ten years or so. It use to be you could open carry without a CCW permit. But as soon as you got in your vehicle and closed the door, it was considered a concealed weapon. But if you climbed into your open Jeep without doors, you were still legal.


----------



## bamafan (Oct 15, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (11/12/2007)*9mm is for the birds...if not for a .45, I opt for my bed-mounted .50 cal when spotlighting deer, or Bama/LSU fans


 WOW!! I'm watching out for drive bys


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

don't be scared my friend, i'm right here with you


----------



## bamafan (Oct 15, 2007)

need to send hoo up to t-town and do a drive on JPW:blownaway


----------



## redneck (Oct 4, 2007)

Want to say thank you to tunaman for the link to firearms info. Looks as if I am legal every time I come south MANY THANKS.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> ******** (11/13/2007)*Want to say thank you to tunaman for the link to firearms info. Looks as if I am legal every time I come south MANY THANKS.


Thank You..










I do try my best.......to help others.


----------



## SKIFFY (Oct 6, 2007)

> *DLo (11/12/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *lbhuntley (11/12/2007)*Tell me again what you hunt with a firearm in the Gulf? Just because you can doesn't mean you should. It bothers me a little that I'm fishing around boats thatmay bearmed. What about someone who isn't as "balanced" as you may be. Let's see, you're fishing my wreck,shoot. Gents it's only fishing, not life and death! For the safety of all of us, leave your guns at home.
> ...




right on man!


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

for the safety of me i'm carrying one. i couldn't see someone pulling a gun just because you beat'em to the wreck they wanted to fish. guy i worked with knew a guy that was always on the gulf fishin, one day he had a boat approaching him saying they needed oil for their boat and wanted to board their's. guy said they looked like punks and were obviously up to no good and told them to back the #!*# up, they refused started talking smack and kept on coming, guy pulled his piece warned'em and started firing, they got the point and u turned it. you have to expect the unexpected. some of the people you think are your fellow fisherman will f you over, i'm not goin down like that.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

I thought about having a marine grade pump shotgun in my CC. It would come in handy when the dive boat starts to pull up while I am fishing. Pull that stainless steel dude out, pump a shell in the chamber & say "this place is taken" . I guess if they proceded to dive anyway I could pump a bunch of rounds into their boat, a couple in the motor, & say " you just got a long swim home",,,JUST KIDDING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it would make for a good movie,,,,,

I really have thought about what would you do if another boat pulled up to you & someone jumped in your boat with a gun or knife & stole all your tackle, electronics& keys to your boat while you were miles out. No material thingis worth getting shot or killed for. I guess if you saw a boat getting close, you could let the gun be "seen" but not pointed at them.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

> *overNunder (11/14/2007)*for the safety of me i'm carrying one. i couldn't see someone pulling a gun just because you beat'em to the wreck they wanted to fish. guy i worked with knew a guy that was always on the gulf fishin, one day he had a boat approaching him saying they needed oil for their boat and wanted to board their's. guy said they looked like punks and were obviously up to no good and told them to back the #!*# up, they refused started talking smack and kept on coming, guy pulled his piece warned'em and started firing, they got the point and u turned it. you have to expect the unexpected. some of the people you think are your fellow fisherman will f you over, i'm not goin down like that.


This is exactly what I am talking about,,,,


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

As previously posted; there is no Florida handgun registration. You can carry concealed, as long as you have a CCW permit, or you are on your own property. You can open carry, without a permit, on your own property, while hunting, target practice, or travelling to or from an allowed activity, but I would not advise open carry unless you are actually engaged in an allowed activity. Can be carried in a vehicle in plain site, or securely encased out of view. There is no such thing as the old "three step rule" that you hear from time to time. If stopped, just tell the officer there is a handgun in the vehicle, and where it is. Encased can be in a pouch, box, snapped holster, etc... Whether it is loaded or not makes no difference.


----------

